# [WORK AROUND] Hulu Plus App on the Xoom



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys, just got hulu plus working on the xoom, using the same method that I did to get it working on my thunderbolt with cm7. Done videos play better than others, but it's a start! Go here to get the same directions- http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2526-FIX-Hulu-Plus-APP-working-on-CM7

Enjoy!


----------



## cubuff (Sep 27, 2011)

Deleted post


----------

